# Puppy v Adult coat



## Jedicrazy

When does the adult coat come in and how will I know? Sorry if the last bit sounds stupid but want to know what to look for.


----------



## Dylansmum

Generally around 8 months I think. Your cute, shaggy pup is suddenly a horrible, tangled hair-monster! It's when most seem to decide that a trip to the groomers is overdue


----------



## lady amanda

EXACTLY RIGHT HELEN!!! my 9 month old has needed a trip to the groomers for a month I am just terrified of a scalped pooch....I keep trying to work out the mats but lady is not in agreement of letting me do it. I fear I will have a scalped baby!


----------



## JoJo

At just over 7 months Oakley's coat was over 3 inches long .... and even though it has been trimmed now, he has his adult coat.

Honey is just over 5 months old and her coat is getting longer now, lovely thick texture but a trim will be needed in the next few months or lots of detangling!!!

Eevee is 3 months old and her coat is changing weekly, she had a very course texture straight coat but now it is growing with a wavy and is totally soft on her head but the body hair still need to get softer, lovely to see her changing so much.. her coat is changing more than the others.


----------



## mandym

The coat that has been soft and easy to care for suddenly pretty much overnight around 8-10 months will matt and become tangly and sometimes unmanagable,many cockapoos around this age get clipped right back to make it easier.All coats are different,miley my american cockapoo has by far the easiest coat out of my 4 cockapoos,pyper my merle girl from the states only arrived in may age 1 and her coat is a nightmare,very soft and almost like cottonwool,im away to get her clipped short,you ill soon get used to the adult coat though and find out what length of coat you prefer


----------



## weez74

mandym said:


> The coat that has been soft and easy to care for suddenly pretty much overnight around 8-10 months will matt and become tangly and sometimes unmanagable,many cockapoos around this age get clipped right back to make it easier.All coats are different,miley my american cockapoo has by far the easiest coat out of my 4 cockapoos,pyper my merle girl from the states only arrived in may age 1 and her coat is a nightmare,very soft and almost like cottonwool,im away to get her clipped short,you ill soon get used to the adult coat though and find out what length of coat you prefer


The groomer that I took Rosie to (who I was VERY pleased with!), only scissored Rosie's body because she described the hair as like cotton wool and said that it is incredibly difficult to get a good cut with clippers when the hair is like that. She thought Rosie's hair was like it because it is her puppy hair; I keep convincing myself that it is going to stay like it - it's soooooo lovely and soft (until she jumps in lakes...).


----------



## Jedicrazy

mandym said:


> All coats are different,miley my american cockapoo has by far the easiest coat out of my 4 cockapoos


Four more months of cute puppy fur to go then. Here's hoping Obi will be like Miley then


----------



## Jedicrazy

lady amanda said:


> EXACTLY RIGHT HELEN!!! my 9 month old has needed a trip to the groomers for a month I am just terrified of a scalped pooch....I keep trying to work out the mats but lady is not in agreement of letting me do it. I fear I will have a scalped baby!


Remember we want before and after shots if you take the plunge. Perhaps we should start a thread of "Good clip photos" for us to take to the groomers with us. I prefer the coat long but then there's practicality too.


----------



## lady amanda

Jedicrazy said:


> Remember we want before and after shots if you take the plunge. Perhaps we should start a thread of "Good clip photos" for us to take to the groomers with us. I prefer the coat long but then there's practicality too.


She has been scalped today....I will post pictures later on tonight...hopefully I will be able to have her have long shaggy hair again.


----------



## Anne's Daisy

*Daisys coat*

Hi everyone

I was wondering about Daisys coat shes 4 months now and coming on really well.

Her coat is thin and a bit wirey just down her back from her head to her tail and doesnt seem to be thickening up like the rest of her.Do you think this will improve over time or do you think she'll always be like it .

Her hair is darker nearer her skin down this area but it looks as if she has a skin condition but she hasnt of course.


----------



## tinal38

Anne - can you post a pic for us of Daisy?


----------



## tessybear

Dexter has such a long, soft fluffy coat I'm not looking forward to when it starts to mat!


----------



## cleo

Anyone groom their own dog? We were thinking about it as we've been told it's £30 a time and that sometimes you have to leave the dog in all day. Expensive, and I must admit something I didn't think about/budget for before we got her.


----------



## Happyad

That's cheap!
£45 a time here


----------



## colpa110

Hi Cleo

Try to find a grooming course in your area. I am booked on a one day course
in October. It's £80.00 for the day but will be cheaper in the long run!!


----------



## MARLEYBOY

*Hi I'm Marleyboy*



cleo said:


> Anyone groom their own dog? We were thinking about it as we've been told it's £30 a time and that sometimes you have to leave the dog in all day. Expensive, and I must admit something I didn't think about/budget for before we got her.


Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm both a dog groomer and the owner of a Cockerpoo. The most important thing you can do for your dog is to have a thorough daily brushing routine (with a slicker brush), followed by a comb (a metal greyhound comb). If youve brushed well the comb should go through easily, right to the skin. Both the brush n comb are relatively cheap. Thats the biggest part of the battle won. You can buy a pair of dog clippers n practice on your dog if his coat is matt free. Start off with a longer comb attachment if you're nervous. You'll get there with patience n practice. Always bath, thoroughly dry n brush your dog before clipping. Theres lots of books and youtube videos out there. Good luck, make it fun.


----------



## Ann-MarieG

Hi Anne, my cockapoo Fudge, now 4months old has the exact same coat as Daisy, did it thicken up down her spine? 
Thank you


----------



## bearthecockapoo

We kept Bear's coat naturally very long for the first few months. He is now 10 months and I have definitely noticed a difference in texture (his got tighter curls). It's summer here and he is black, so we had him trimmed to just under 1 inch because he was so hot and his coat grows so fast. The first time he had a haircut I was very upset because I missed his long locks, but now the short look has grown on me and I think he looks very handsome!


----------



## taffypot

Ann-MarieG said:


> Hi Anne, my cockapoo Fudge, now 4months old has the exact same coat as Daisy, did it thicken up down her spine?
> Thank you


did your dog coat thicken we have the same quite flat from head to tail but poodle like on legs!


----------

